# 10.0 under VMware Fusion 6.0.4 fails installation



## forrie (Aug 20, 2014)

The installation crashes partway through at the beginning of the installation.   I searched the 'net and didn't find anything obvious.

This is on a Mac Pro (cylinder) with plenty of resources (6 cores, 32gb RAM, 1TB SSD disk).   

The installation method was ZFS.

Anyone else encounter this problem -- or am I running into an incompatibility?


Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2014)

What kind of "hardware" did you give the virtual machine? What version of FreeBSD? Which image? And did you verify the checksum of the image before using it?


----------



## forrie (Aug 21, 2014)

The virtual hardware provided is 2 64-bit processors, 1Gig RAM, the MD5 checksum is fine.  Gave it about 25GB of space (is that enough).

The version of FreeBSD is 10.0 (in the Subject line).


Thanks.


----------



## forrie (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm able to get FreeBSD 10.0 to run under Vmware ESX 5.x, but not the latest Vmware Fusion 6.x.


----------



## user222 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm running FreeBSD 10 on VMware Fusion 6 (latest update) as I type. 

Try a default installation without ZFS and see if you have better luck. The installer crashing sounds disk related.


----------

